
Show HN: TerminalSplash – Browse and Submit Windows Terminal Themes - lukehero
https://terminalsplash.com/
======
lukehero
Hey HN!

I recently have gotten into dev on Windows (and really like it), was looking
for a place to find themes for the new Windows Terminal and couldn't find any,
so I made this for a fun weekend project

I hope you find it useful!

A little on me: Self-taught dev. Learnt to code at home building projects, 9
months later I used that portfolio to land a job as a full-stack web dev and I
love it!

Follow me on Twitter to see what I'm working on:
[https://twitter.com/itslukehero](https://twitter.com/itslukehero)

